# Supermarket to 'float' it's stock



## BrianP (May 9, 2007)

On the BBC North West News, there is a report that Tesco is to become the 1st. major retailer in England to start transporting goods by canal. 
Three journeys a week are planned, delivering an estimated 600,000 litres of wine a week along the Manchester Ship Canal.
This has become possible because both ports are owned by the same company, Peel Ports. Hundereds of containers that would have come from the port of Felixowe to the north west will now be taken off the road.
More information can be found on the BBC web site, under the region covering Liverpool.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hooray!
At last someone using a bit of thought. The railways should be revamped and canals restored and then we could get so much of the heavy traffic off the roads. It does not take a genius to realise that this makes sense.
I must get off my soap box. 
Mumble mumble - idiot politicians they could have done this years ago -mumble mumble.

Hawkey01


----------



## Sarky Cut (Oct 11, 2007)

*Canals*

This old chestnut comes up time and time again. The Manchester Ship Canal is large enough to make carrying containers viable.
Containers are only viable over long distances economically as there is a real cost involved in moving the container from the ship it arrived in to its final destination.
Lift one. off ship onto transport to store, lift two into store stack, lift three from store onto transport to final destination or onto railway carrier. All this adds to the carbon footprint and it hasn't moved further than the dock gate.
If these containers are being lifted directly onto the barge that is taking it up the MSC then all well and good. If not then the only bit that is being missed out is the truck transport.
Green PR from Tesco,s me thinks.


----------



## tell (Feb 12, 2005)

any chance of broaching the cargo? Id like an ABs job on a barge


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

"Carbon footprint" ... oh dear ... we breathe out carbon dioxide,
are we to stop breathing? The canal idea is such a good plan.
Despite the lifting and loading issues. It is time that the real
arteries of this country were used, instead of widening so many
stretches of tarmac over this green and pleasant land. Parkinson's
Law, more space = more use = filled in no time. Need more space.
Ever increasing spiral. I support the railways too (I am a sleeper).
All Best, Raymond


----------

